# Bul Cherokee



## craigalex (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get parts for the Bul Cherokee? i tried their website and had no luck, also tried midway usa.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i checked all my usual places and then some unusual places and got nothing.... what parts do you need? perhaps they can be cloned?


----------



## craigalex (Sep 25, 2011)

slide stop. and maybe a spare barrel


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I called BUL 's USA Distributor and ask for parts or even to buy the BUL Gun.

I got no help.

But there is currently a BUL for sale at Impact Guns.

Impact Guns - BUL Compact Cherokee 9mm Pistol, 1 17 rnd Mag

They also have them for sale at Cheaper Than Dirt

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/60312-55.html

Maybe they can help you.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well look what my wife jumped up and bought yesterday

Not a BUL Cherokee - but a BUL M5 Street Comp in .45










We went right to the range and boy is it a nice gun.

Feels / handles / shoots great

By the way I was told I could get help on parts from:

Saul Kirsch
[email protected]
Marketing & Sales Manager
BUL TRANSMARK LTD
Phone : +972-3-6392911
Fax : +972-3-6874853
Email : [email protected]
Snail mail: 10 Rival St, Tel Aviv 67778, Israel
Web Site: http://www.bultransmark.com

But the guy that told me that say's he's never had a hiccup out of his BUL.

:smt1099


----------

